# Immagine KDM logoff sparita

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

dopo uno degli ultimi aggiornamenti di KDE e KDM, ho notato che al momento del logoff dell'utente, compare per un attimo uno sfondo azzurro, con lo stemma di Gentoo e qualche altra scritta, e poi scompare.

Non riesco a capire dove si trovi quell'immagine sul filesystem.

Lo chiedo perché sul portatile quell'immagine non mi viene più visualizzata ed al suo posto vedo una schermata con un verde squallido.

Qualcuno sa dove si trovi quel file immagine?

----------

## Zizo

Con kde e kdm stabili non vedo alcuna immagine "strana" al momento del logoff. Comunque hai provato a controllare in "/usr/share/wallpapers/" ? Ai tempi di kde 3 ricordo che avevo un problema simile ma al login, e l'immagine che veniva visualizzata "default_blue.jpg".

La cosa inoltre trova riscontro nel file

```
less /usr/share/config/kdm/backgroundrc
```

dove di default viene appunto usato "Wallpaper=default_blue.jpg".

Il dubbio però mi viene perche parli di un certo logo di gentoo, che non ho mai visto   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

no purtroppo non si tratta di default_blue.jpg.

È proprio un'altra immagine come ho descritto prima.assurdo che la veda solo io! Il fatto è che fino a poco tempo fa mi si vedeva sia sul PC fisso che sul notebook, quando poi ho avuto quel problema dello squallido verde.

Che poi non sarebbe nemmeno un grosso problema, alla fine è un'immagine che si vede solo per circa 2-3 secondi, o comunque il tempo che intercorre fra il logoff e le scritte di shutdown, però mi piacerebbe capire.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho scoperto qual'è l'immagine che vedo qui sul fisso e che non vedo più sul portatile.

Dunque è questo: /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome/gentoo/gentoo-emergence.png

Ho infatti visto che sul portatile la directory /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/ non esiste proprio.

Non capisco il perché di questa situazione sinceramente.

Ho visto che sul pc fisso c'è un file di configurazione (/etc/gconf/schemas/desktop_gnome_background.schemas) dove si nomina quel file.

Da notare che io non ho installato nessuno gnomo, quindi doppiamente strano.

----------

## Zizo

Prova a dare un

```
qfile /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome/gentoo/gentoo-emergence.png
```

per capire che pacchetto te l'ha installata.

A dire il vero neppure io ho "/usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds".

----------

## fbcyborg

E che cavolo!   :Shocked: 

gnome-base/libgnome !!!

```
 * These packages depend on libgnome:

app-office/dia-0.97.1 (gnome ? >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.0)

dev-java/swt-3.5.2 (gnome ? =gnome-base/libgnome-2*)

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3 (>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.13.7)

gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3 (>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.13.7)

net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.6 (gnome ? >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0)

net-voip/ekiga-3.2.6 (gnome ? >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.0)

sys-devel/distcc-3.1-r4 (gnome ? >=gnome-base/libgnome-2)

www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.6 (gnome ? >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0)

```

----------

